

How to write a cold-email - jolenzy
http://hippoland.tumblr.com/post/47116935549/how-to-write-a-cold-email

======
D-Train
Good article, and thanks for the share. I write a lot of cold emails, and
everytime I compose a new one, I wonder how to write it better. Though, I've
been writing cold emails a bit more like 8-10 sentences...

I wonder what thoughts are there about including some "extras" below the
signature? That is, I'll include some pictures of my company's app or some
testimonials below my signature to potentially help with intriguing the
reader. And I start with pictures because pictures are naturally more engaging
than words.

Any thoughts??

